
No known case of teacher catching coronavirus from pupils, says scientist - mrfusion
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/no-known-case-of-teacher-catching-coronavirus-from-pupils-says-scientist-3zk5g2x6z
======
sharemywin
Teachers passing it to other teachers:

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/12/us/arizona-teachers-
coronavir...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/12/us/arizona-teachers-
coronavirus/index.html)

Older Children passing it to others:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/18/health/coronavirus-
childr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/18/health/coronavirus-children-
schools.html)

------
quantified
Yet.

